# PCIe Board & alte Mach64 VT (PCI) & xorg [~solved]

## slick

Ich habe hier ein A8N-E (mit PCIe), allerdings momentan keine passende GraKa dazu.

Daher hängt eine Mach64 VT an einem PCI Slot. Ich schaff es allerdings nicht ein vernünftiges Bild an den angeschlossenen TFT zu bekommen.

Wer kann mir Tipps geben und bis zu welcher Auflösung sollte die alte Karte überhaupt mitmachen? Hilfe!

aktuelle xorg.conf (ok, momentan bissl durcheinander), liefert ein Bild < 800x600

```
Section "dri"

    Group "users"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/encodings/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/terminus/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/unifont/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/util/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "standby time"  "11"

    Option      "suspend time"  "12"

    Option      "off time"      "13"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver  "kbd"

        Option  "AutoRepeat"    "500 5"

        Option  "XkbModel"      "pc105"

        Option  "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option  "XkbVariant"    "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"               "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor"

    VendorName  "GSM"

    ModelName   "GSM42ca"

    Option "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "ati"

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen 0 "Screen"

    InputDevice "Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Xorg sagt dann: http://nopaste.php-q.net/268907

Grafikkarte:

```
05:06.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Mach64VT Reference

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop+ ParErr- Stepping+ SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Region 1: I/O ports at a000 [size=256]

        Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=64K]

```

Sehe ich das richtig das die 16 MB RAM hat? [size=16M] (Oder wieviel sonst?)

Als Alternative hätte ich noch eine S3 Trio 64 (Details unbekannt), könnte es damit besser klappen? Mein Ziel wäre eine Auflösung von 1280x1024. (ohne irgendwelchen 3D-Schnickschnack)Last edited by slick on Mon Jan 15, 2007 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## borsdel

du musst video_cards_mach64 für den xorg-server verwenden, der ati treiber funzt da noch nicht so richtig.

weiterhin sollte die karte 2mb speicher haben, reicht somit leider nur für sxga@8bit farbtiefe, siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildschirmspeicher#Die_erste_Generation

mfg borsdel

----------

## slick

Ich hatte es befürchtet. Muß ich dann wohl doch mal shoppen gehen. Wer eine GraKa empfehlen möchte, nur zu.

----------

## borsdel

moin, wie sieht es denn mit der s3 trio64 aus? kannst du da nochmal draufschaun, denn das grundmodell hat zwar auch nur 2mb, aber v2 dann auch schon 4mb.

bzgl neukauf: unter linux gilt bzgl graka finger weg von ati!!!

mfg borsdel

----------

## slick

Habe mich jetzt schon so ziemlich für den Neukauf entschlossen. Frage zwar gerade noch in der Bekanntschaft rum wer eine bessere PCI-Karte übrig hat, aber ich könnte ja auch mal wieder was in Hardware investieren... Schaden kanns nicht.

Ich setz da mal auf ~solved, weil das eigentlche Problem ist zwar nicht gelöst, nur "umschifft".  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Sorry fürs leichenschänden aber da ich mehr oder weniger vor dem selben Problem stehe poste ich das mal lieber hier.

In der Firma habe ich einen etwas älteren Server mit Gentoo wiederbelebt (weil dessen Inbetriebnahme außer Arbeitsszeit nichts kosten darf) und der hat auch so eine ATI Karte (mach64) am PCI-Bus hängen:

```
07:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Rage XL PCI (rev 27) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Super Micro Computer Inc Device 6080

        Flags: bus master, stepping, medium devsel, latency 66, IRQ 16

        Memory at de000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        I/O ports at 4000 [size=256]

        Memory at dd500000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at c0400000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [5c] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: atyfb
```

Wie am verwendeten Kernelmodul zu sehen ist läuft das ganze in der Konsole eigentlich zufriedenstellend aber da auf Wunsch vom Chef eine GUI her soll kämpfe ich gerade mit dem Xorg. Durch die Variable VIDEO_CARDS="mach64" aus der "make.conf" wurde zwar der passende Treiber "x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64" installiert doch der Xorg weigert sich diesen zu benutzen, das einzige was akzeptiert wird ist der fbdev.

Meine Frage ist nun ob ich da was falsch gemacht habe oder ob "x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64" nach all den Jahren tatsächlich immer noch unfähig ist diese Karte anzusprechen?

----------

## Christian99

hast du dennirgendwo in der xorg.conf(.d) explizit angegeben, welcher treiber benutzt werden soll? wenn ja, wäre eventuell die xorg.0.log hifreich. da könnte dann drinstehen, wieso der nicht genommen wird.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich dachte immer das der Xorg inzwischen intelligent genug ist um selbst heraus zu finden welchen Treiber er laden muss, deshalb ist auch keine spezielle xorg.conf vorhanden.

Hier noch das Log mit fbdev und mach64 auf dem system (die andere ist nicht mehr verfügbar):

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3pmY9R_R3jqZHFteXpxdEN2WWc/edit?usp=sharing

----------

## Christian99

ist xorg normalerweise auch, aber bei solch "exotischen" sachen kann mans ja mal probieren den treiber explizit anzugeben.

wie du siehst, wird als erstes versucht den ati treiber zu laden, der aber nicht das ist, und der mach64 wird gar nicht erst versucht. also am besten eine minimale xorg.conf a la

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Device0"

        Driver          "mach64" #vielleicht heißt er auch anders, aber probiers mal damit wenn dus nicht besser weißt

EndSection
```

versuchen und ins xorg log schauen was passiert

ps: kannst du die logs bitte irgendwo posten, wo man sie nicht erst runterladen muss, sondern im browser anschauen kann? da die xorg logs nicht so lang sind kannst du sie vielleicht auch direkt in den thread posten.

----------

## schmidicom

Ok dann war es wohl doch mein Fehler oder schlichte Gewohnheit weil das normalerweise ja automatisch klappt.

```
[    80.843] (II) MACH64: Driver for ATI Mach64 chipsets

[    80.843] (II) MACH64(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

[    80.843] (==) MACH64(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    80.843] (==) MACH64(0): Using EXA acceleration architecture

[    80.843] (II) MACH64: Mach64 in slot 7:1:0 detected.

[    80.845] (II) MACH64(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA BIOS detected

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE Version 2.0

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 8128 kB

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI MACH64

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: ATI Technologies Inc.

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: MACH64GM

[    80.846] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

[    80.847] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC supported

[    80.847] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC Level none

[    80.847] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 2 sec.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): VESA VBE DDC read failed

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): BIOS Data:  BIOSSize=0x8000, ROMTable=0x011A.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): BIOS Data:  ClockTable=0x0858, FrequencyTable=0x0000.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): BIOS Data:  LCDTable=0x0000.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): BIOS Data:  VideoTable=0x0000, HardwareTable=0x0164.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): BIOS Data:  I2CType=0x0F, Tuner=0x00, Decoder=0x00, Audio=0x0F.

[    80.848] (--) MACH64(0): ATI 3D Rage XL or XC graphics controller detected.

[    80.848] (--) MACH64(0): Chip type 4752 "GR", version 7, foundry TSMC, class 0, revision 0x00.

[    80.848] (--) MACH64(0): PCI bus interface detected;  block I/O base is 0x4000.

[    80.848] (--) MACH64(0): ATI Mach64 adapter detected.

[    80.848] (!!) MACH64(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

[    80.848] (--) MACH64(0): Internal RAMDAC (subtype 1) detected.

[    80.848] (==) MACH64(0): RGB weight 888

[    80.848] (==) MACH64(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    80.848] (==) MACH64(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): Using Mach64 accelerator CRTC.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): Storing hardware cursor image at 0xDE7FFC00.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): Using 8 MB linear aperture at 0xDE000000.

[    80.848] (!!) MACH64(0): Virtual resolutions will be limited to 8191 kB

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): Using Block 0 MMIO aperture at 0xDD500400.

[    80.848] (II) MACH64(0): Using Block 1 MMIO aperture at 0xDD500000.

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): MMIO write caching enabled.

[    80.849] (--) MACH64(0): 8192 kB of SGRAM (2:1) 32-bit detected (using 8191 kB).

[    80.849] (WW) MACH64(0): Cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer.

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Engine XCLK 62.815 MHz;  Refresh rate code 1.

[    80.849] (--) MACH64(0): Internal programmable clock generator detected.

[    80.849] (--) MACH64(0): Reference clock 157.5/11 (14.318) MHz.

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): <default monitor>: Using default hsync range of 31.50-48.00 kHz

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): <default monitor>: Using default vrefresh range of 50.00-70.00 Hz

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): <default monitor>: Using default maximum pixel clock of 65.00 MHz

[    80.849] (WW) MACH64(0): Unable to estimate virtual size

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Maximum clock: 125.00 MHz

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768i" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "512x384i" (vrefresh out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.849] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (insufficient memory for mode)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

[    80.850] (--) MACH64(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.3   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "400x300"x56.3   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (**) MACH64(0): *Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

[    80.850] (II) MACH64(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.1   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz zd)

[    80.850] (==) MACH64(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    80.851] (II) MACH64(0): I2C bus "Mach64" initialized.

[    80.856] (II) MACH64(0): [drm] SAREA 2200+1208: 3408

[    80.866] (EE) MACH64(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit Failed

[    80.867] (II) MACH64(0): EXA memory management initialized

[    80.867] (II) MACH64(0): Will use 5119 kB of offscreen memory for EXA

[    80.867] (II) MACH64(0): Render acceleration enabled

[    80.867] (==) MACH64(0): Backing store disabled

[    80.867] (==) MACH64(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    80.869] (==) MACH64(0): DPMS enabled

[    80.869] (II) MACH64(0): Direct rendering disabled
```

Das Direct Rendering am Schluss ist wohl inaktiv weil der Kernel kein KMS Treiber für das Teil hat aber das brauch ich da sowieso nicht also kann mir das jetzt auch egal sein.

----------

## Christian99

funktionierts jetzt eigentlich, weil da ist ja immer noch ein fehler in der log datei?

----------

## schmidicom

Der lightdm konnte nicht starten, ob das aber am xorg Treiber liegt weiß ich noch nicht. Werde das ganze morgen weiter untersuchen für heute soll mir das mal reichen.

----------

## schmidicom

Also es lag nicht am lightdm denn startx geht auch nicht, irgendwelche MTRR Fehlermeldung. Im BIOS gibt es eine Option bezüglich MTRR aber ob die nun eingeschaltet ist oder nicht spielt keine rolle. Dieser ganze Thread ist inzwischen rund 6 Jahre alt und trotzdem ist diese Grafikkarte noch immer nicht wirklich brauchbar. Vielleicht bekomme ich das noch irgendwie hin aber wenn nicht wird vesa wohl reichen müssen.

----------

## Christian99

was sagt denn dein kernel-log zu mach64? vielleicht hilft das ja weiter.

----------

## schmidicom

Nicht wirklich viel:

```
[    0.000000] Command line: rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd acpi_osi=Linux video=atyfb:1280x1024-32@60 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.4

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda1 init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd acpi_osi=Linux video=atyfb:1280x1024-32@60 quiet BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.4

[    0.506790] atyfb: using auxiliary register aperture

[    0.507927] atyfb: 3D RAGE XL (Mach64 GR, PCI-33) [0x4752 rev 0x27]

[    0.507954] atyfb: 8M SDRAM (2:1) (32-bit), 14.31818 MHz XTAL, 230 MHz PLL, 83 Mhz MCLK, 63 MHz XCLK

[    0.513064] fbcon: ATY Mach64 (fb0) is primary device

[    0.705227] atyfb: fb0: ATY Mach64 frame buffer device on PCI
```

----------

## Christian99

hm, könnte es sein dass das mach64 modul gar nicht geladen wird? lsmod mal checken, bitte.

----------

## schmidicom

Das Kernelmodul (atyfb) wird schon geladen, unabhängig davon ob es fest im Kernel ist oder als Modul auf der HD liegt. Wird auch in meinem ersten Beitrag hier gezeigt "Kernel driver in use: atyfb"Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Oct 17, 2013 6:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

das mach64 sollte eigentlich ein eigenes kernelmodul haben, ich vermute mal, dass dieses atyfb das flasche ist. kannst du mal equery f xf86-video-mach64 machen? Da ist sicherlich ein kernelmodul dabei, was anders heißt, und dadurch dass dieses nicht geladen ist, konnte xorg möglicherweise anfänglich auch nicht automatisch mach64 als treiber auswählen.

----------

## schmidicom

xf86-video-mach64 liefert kein Kernelmodul:

```
/usr

/usr/lib64

/usr/lib64/xorg

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/mach64_drv.so

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4

/usr/share/doc/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4/ChangeLog.bz2

/usr/share/doc/xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4/README.bz2

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man4
```

Die einzigen Kerneltreiber die funktionieren sind "atyfb", "vesa" und "uvesa". Nur ist "vesa" sogar auf der Konsole extrem lahm und "uvesa" gefällt mir nicht wegen der Sache mit "sys-apps/v86d". Vermutlich würde das ganze mit einem KMS-Treiber um einiges runder Laufen aber ausgerechnet für die PCI Variante gibt es ja keinen.Last edited by schmidicom on Thu Oct 17, 2013 6:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hast du beim mach64 paket das dri useflag aktiviert?

----------

## schmidicom

Ja es ist aktiv

----------

## Christian99

ok, so langsam bin ich mit meinem latein am ende.

ich hab nämlich auch mal gegoogelt, und gefunden dass es ein kernelmodul namens mach64 geben soll, was nicht in den kernel aufgenommen wurde.

das atyfb modul scheint nur ein framebuffer treiber zu sein, der kein dri kann. und möglicherweise blockiert er auch das mach64 modul (zumindest ist es bei meiner nvidia karte so, dass sich der nvidiafb und das nvidia modul gegenseitig ausschließen, aber das musst du mal probieren wenn du das mach64 modul irgendwo gefunden hast).

Nach allen regeln der logik sollte das mach64 kernelmodul im xf86-video-mach64-6.9.4 paket sein, wenn es nun aber da nicht ist weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter.

----------

## bell

Setze mal atyfb in die Blacklist und versuche es komplett ohne Framebuffer. Dieser stört wahrscheinlich den X.

Bezüglich des richtigen Kernel Moduls habe ich folgende Info gefunden: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIMach64/. 

Sieht schlecht aus. die 3D Beschleunigung kannst Du vergessen, es sei denn Du findest die Sources und kriegst es gegen einen neuen Kernel kompiliert.

----------

## Christian99

zum selberkompilieren hab ich noch das gefunden:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Radeon#Compiling_kernel_modules_from_MESA.2FDRM_source

ist aber auch schon etwas älter. Wenns nicht funktioniert musst du dann wohl doch beim xorg vesa treiber bleiben oder sowas.

----------

## schmidicom

Ohne einen Framebuffer sieht das Logfile etwas anders aus aber leider stirbt er auch da ab und das gleich richtig:

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B3pmY9R_R3jqYUxSVUhNeHR2VHM/edit?usp=sharing

Ich werde wohl nicht drum herum kommen den uvesa einzurichten.

----------

## Christian99

nicht unbedingt. Probier erstmal aus, ob du ein kernel modul irgendwie bauen kannst. wenn nicht kannst du den mach64 xorg treiber gar nicht verwenden, sondern musst auf vesa oder fbdev ausweichen. dann kannst du auch atyfb behalten in dem fall.

aber uvesa einzurichten ist gar nicht so schwer. und nachdem ich es einmal eingerichtet hatte, musste ich seitdem nix mehr dran machen.

----------

## bell

Da hebe ich bei den Archis nützliches gefunden: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mach64. Spiele mal mit den dort genannten Einstellungen rum. Einige davon sollen Segfaults verhindern können.

----------

## schmidicom

 *bell wrote:*   

> Da hebe ich bei den Archis nützliches gefunden: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/mach64. Spiele mal mit den dort genannten Einstellungen rum. Einige davon sollen Segfaults verhindern können.

 

Wenn jegliche Acceleration (Option "NoAccel" "true") abgeschaltet wird kommt der Xorg zwar hoch aber dafür genau so lahm wie mit vesa oder fbdev. Im Endeffekt dürfte wohl klar sein das der mach64 Treiber des Xorg ohne passendes Kernelmodul für DRI/DRM schlicht unbrauchbar ist.

Danke für die Hilfe aber ohne passendes ebuild breche ich hier ab denn das DRI/DRM Modul aus irgendwelchen alten Mesa oder Kernel Ausgaben herauszulösen ist den Aufwand nicht wert.

----------

## Christian99

ja, das auf jeden fall. ohne kernel modul kommst du nicht weiter.

----------

## schmidicom

Mal so am Rand gefragt, wäre es falsch ein bugreport wegen dem fehlenden Modul für "x11-drivers/xf86-video-mach64" zu eröffnen?

----------

## Christian99

falsch nicht, aberdie frage ist ob es was bringt:

So wie ich das verstanden habe, ist der treiber upstream einfach nicht gewartet. Irgendwo hab ich was gelesen, das es Probleme mit "neuren" Kerneln geben würde/könnte deswegen. Die Arch Leute scheinen es aber mit einem 3.7er kernel laufen zu haben.

Die frage ist dann also, ob sich jemand findet, der sich um einen treiber für hardware kümmert, die wohl relativ selten im einsatz und auch schon etwas älter ist. Der müsste sich dann um anpassungen für aktuelle kernel kümmern. und eigentlich wäre das eine upstream sache.

also, einen bugreport kannst du sicher aufmachen, aber ich glaube die chancen, dass sich jemand damit befasst sind eher gering.

Die beste möglichkeit wäre glaub ich, sich mal bei den archleuten umzuhören, was die machen und das ganze irgendwie in ebuild form zu gießen.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei den Archis gibt es einen "trya <tryagainprod@gmail.com>" der das Modul weiter pflegt aber seine TODO-Liste macht mir sorgen:

 *Quote:*   

> mach64 DRM module TODO
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> - switch between VTs without crashing X
> ...

 

So kann ich das meinem Chef unmöglich vorsetzen.

EDIT:

Und wenn ich mich nicht sehr irre wäre ein KMS Modul langfristig sowieso die bessere Lösung weil es vom X11 unabhängig einsetzbar ist oder?

----------

## Christian99

sag mal, bevor du da soviel aufwand reinsteckst, was ja deinen chef auch geld kostet, eine karte für ein paar 20-30€ zu kaufen, die funktionierende treiber hat? für einen X-Server reichen die allemal.

----------

## bell

Sehe ich genauso. Suche Dir eine gebrauchte  ATI/AMD oder NVIDIA mit passivem Kühler. Damit kann man wenig falsch machen.

----------

